# [openldap] slappasswd manquant (resolu)

## mcsky2

Bonjour,

Voulant mettre en place un ldap sur une gentoo, j'ai installé le paquet openldap comme dans la doc http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/ldap-howto.xml et de lancer la commande slappasswd.

Sauf que cette commande n'existe pas. J'ai eu beau chercher avec un equery ou locate : rien.

Est ce que c'est un probleme de profile. J'utilise le profile default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop.

Il faut que je passe en server ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.Last edited by mcsky2 on Sun Jun 06, 2010 12:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

Quels sont tes USE pour openldap ?

----------

## mcsky2

J'ai actuellement :

berkdb crypt ipv6 kerberos minimal perl samba ssl syslog tcpd

----------

## guilc

Voila voila  :Smile: 

Retire le USE minimal : avec ce USE, seuls les outils client sont compilés, pas les outils serveur

----------

## mcsky2

Merci ca marche

----------

